# Go to cons in Florida?



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never been to a fur con and I really wanna hit one up, but I don't know if the ones in Florida are considered even worth going to or etc. 

Y'know, pop my furcon cherry.

So. Have you been to a Florida con? Which one? Was a lot of stuff happening or was it like... abandoned? Should I invest in one, or just get a plane ticket to frikkin' Cali. >]

All your infos are belong to me... plz.

Edit: Forgot to ask as well, do you personally enjoy smaller cons or bigger events?


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

Megaplex 8 - July 24-26, 2009 in Kissimmee Florida

http://www.ppmp.info/

Great small con run by the furs who put on the Funday Pawpet Show. I have had a lot of fun at MP, and this year will be my 4th time attending.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

I want to go to a con here just like you but I don't know of any close enough for me to go to. (no car and very little money T_T)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, Megaplex is awesome. And what makes it even better, is that I'm there.

It's totally worth it now, right?


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 5, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Yeah, Megaplex is awesome. And what makes it even better, is that I'm there.
> 
> It's totally worth it now, right?



Just for that I'll throw down everything.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, I may attend now. I'm located in Auburndale..and if you don't know where that is, it's about 30-45 minutes south west of Orlando.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm located in central Florida, which means that I can go in pretty much any direction without much hassle, but it also means I'm a couple hours from all the major cities. Megaplex isn't a horrible drive away... I was near the Orlando/Kissimmee area just yesterday.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously though, it's a good convention. The only real problem I had with it last year was that it ended too early. Events stopped at around 10 or 11 PM each night, while every other convention, furry or not, always has ended much later, usually around 3 or 4 AM the next day. It's pretty small, too, and like, 90% of Florida furs are cliques of douchebags, but you can usually find one or two people to talk to. Like me. YAY ME.

Go. You probably won't regret it.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Seriously though, it's a good convention. The only real problem I had with it last year was that it ended too early. Events stopped at around 10 or 11 PM each night, while every other convention, furry or not, always has ended much later, usually around 3 or 4 AM the next day. It's pretty small, too, and like, 90% of Florida furs are cliques of douchebags, but you can usually find one or two people to talk to. Like me. YAY ME.
> 
> Go. You probably won't regret it.



I've honestly never met a "furry" around where I live. I know that people in general around the big cities can be fcdfklj prudes. I'd like to meet some people, any people who aren't so far up their own arse. 

I am faced with a problem of 1) Getting there, because I don't have a car and my girlfriend thinks I'm crazy for wanting to attend a con. 2) I'm not sure if it works out with my stupid college schedule yet... TIME WILL TELL. But I really do want to attend this year.

I don't know what to tell my girlfriend to get her to come though. Any ideas? ;D


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 9, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> I am faced with a problem of 1) Getting there, because I don't have a car and my girlfriend thinks I'm crazy for wanting to attend a con. 2) I'm not sure if it works out with my stupid college schedule yet... TIME WILL TELL. But I really do want to attend this year.
> 
> I don't know what to tell my girlfriend to get her to come though. Any ideas? ;D



If you're that close to the con, like you said above, I can help you with a ride if need be.

And yes, idea: BITCH GET IN THE CAR *>:C*


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 9, 2009)

Too bad it's not in Jacksonville like last year since the event was just up the street from me. It's also too bad I wasn't able to make it. Didn't have a badge or anything....


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 11, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> If you're that close to the con, like you said above, I can help you with a ride if need be.
> 
> And yes, idea:* BITCH GET IN THE CAR >:C*



*Yes* *sir*. >=O


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 11, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> Too bad it's not in Jacksonville like last year since the event was just up the street from me. It's also too bad I wasn't able to make it. Didn't have a badge or anything....



(Saw a NIN concert there in late October, hate that place. D= Some nice people though.)


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm going. If you see me, hit me up! I luffs me some friendly people.
I'm positive that I'll be the only Red XIII suit walking around anyway, so you can be sure that it's me. ^.~


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 2, 2009)

wildbilltx said:


> Megaplex 8 - July 24-26, 2009 in Kissimmee Florida
> 
> http://www.ppmp.info/
> 
> Great small con run by the furs who put on the Funday Pawpet Show. I have had a lot of fun at MP, and this year will be my 4th time attending.


 
why r the cons always near orlando =P  

why is tampa like a desolate wasteland of no furries.....all the furries ive ever known are +45 away from tampa at closest


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Mar 2, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> why r the cons always near orlando =P
> 
> why is tampa like a desolate wasteland of no furries.....all the furries ive ever known are +45 away from tampa at closest




Because Tampa is full of dirty, gross people. >.<
Well, I'm not too far from you. Lakeland/Auburndale isn't so far.


----------

